# Cleaning marble



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I need some quick advice on cleaning marble.

I have been doing an excavation job at a building that is covered with White Alabama Marble.

At one point we had to pile soil adjacent to the building, we protected the building with a drainage board, but some of the soil washed down due to rain and was in contact with marble. We removed to piled soil yesterday and found that the marble appears to be stained. It is soiled at minimum.

We are going to pressure wash the affected areas tomorrow.

I am looking for advice on what products to use (or not to use) in the event that the pressure washing does not clean up the walls.

I haven't tested any areas yet, just told my guys not to scrape off any of the soil as I know marble can be easily scratched.

I would like to have a plan of action just in case the stains do not wash off with water.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Tom-- does it look like something in the soil stained the stone, or is it just dirt in the pores of the stone?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well so far I don't know for sure.
Some areas the soil is pretty heavy and looks like it will just wash or brush off. Other areas it is obvious that there was more water and it looks like those portions could be stained, or more likely saturated with the silts from this soil.

I wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## TileGoddess (Jan 10, 2008)

*Dont worry*

I assume this marble is white with grey vein. If so it is the same as white carrara. Is it polished?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

If the stone is honed, I'd be putting the oxyclean solution to it with a scrub brush and then the pressure washer. I don't know what it is about that stuff, but it does real good job pulling grime out of anything you use it on, and it won't hurt the stone. 

The only other thing I can think of would be a poultice, and for an area that big, I don't know how it would work.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks again Bill! :thumbup:
The Oxyclean did the trick.
I pressure washed the areas to get the heavy stuff off then mixed some oxy in a bucket and brushed over the stained areas and away goes the discolorations.

My customer was thrilled, and impressed with my "research" into the subject.

Some before and afters.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The afters.

The worst areas were where the tape was used to hold up the drain board, (lots of contrast) but the oxyclean lifted the soil out no problem.

When they asked how i got the stain out and I told them exactly what I used, he said "Do you think it will clean up the tile in the fountain?" I gave him what I had left and he's going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll tell ya-- that oxyclean has got to be some of the best stuff around. I've been recommending it now for a couple of years for taking cruddy grout and making it almost like new again. It works even better than bleach on both stone and ceramic, and without the long term damage that bleach causes. 

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Tex Remodeler (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW I never would've thought of oxy clean 
That's pretty amazing I keep learning something everyday


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

My biggest worry was that I would use some cleaner that would either damage the marble or set the stain.

As you can see, this is not a job I would like to get into replacing marble on. :blink:

BTW, I got a feather in my cap due to the referrals to my "tile guy" down here, thanks.

I hope they continue to perform well for you. I know the they appreciate the additional work.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I did a big pool deck with some type of white marble that has what i been told is a 'flamed finsh' . Client purchased the stone from her importer. We were told it does not need to be stained. Well the spring pollen has turned part of the patio brownish. Do you think the oxyclean will work?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, I do. First, though, you might try an algaecide.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Yes, I do. First, though, you might try an algaecide.


Could you recommend one?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Go to any hardware store, and ask for an algaecide to clean stone with.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

OXI clean is working great. Cleaned the pollen right off with some elbow grease.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

One of these days, I'm going to send the makers of Oxyclean a bill for all the advertising I do for them! :thumbup:


----------

